# JKD and the Mook Jong



## Tames D (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm interested to know how much the Mook Jong is used in JKD training. It seems to be a good tool for WC training, but how about JKD?


----------



## arnisador (Oct 29, 2014)

In my experience, most JKDers don't use it. I would imagine it's because the WC footwork and JKD footwork are too dis-similar even when the hands are doing similar things.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 29, 2014)

arnisador said:


> In my experience, most JKDers don't use it. I would imagine it's because the WC footwork and JKD footwork are too dis-similar even when the hands are doing similar things.



I had the same thoughts. In the short time I've been training JKD, I've noticed the difference in footwork. Was just curious if any JKD guys utilize the MJ and how they put it to use. Thanks for the response.


----------



## crazydiamond (Oct 30, 2014)

Tames D said:


> I had the same thoughts. In the short time I've been training JKD, I've noticed the difference in footwork. Was just curious if any JKD guys utilize the MJ and how they put it to use. Thanks for the response.



 Wooden Dummy?

JKD WOODEN DUMMY SETS - YouTube


----------



## Marnetmar (Oct 31, 2014)

From what I understand it's used more for hand technique structure and less for footwork, etc.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 31, 2014)

There is a Mook labeled as a JKD mook


----------



## crazydiamond (Nov 3, 2014)

P.S. I wanted to add that I recently purchased an plastic "attachmate" (wooden dummy like)  for my wavemaster XXL heavy bag at home, so I could add this to my JKD training. I could never afford a real wooden one, but this is close.  There are a number of videos beyond the one I posted, showing how JKD students can incorporate this as part of their training.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 3, 2014)

crazydiamond said:


> P.S. I wanted to add that I recently purchased an plastic "attachmate" (wooden dummy like) for my wavemaster XXL heavy bag at home, so I could add this to my JKD training. I could never afford a real wooden one, but this is close. There are a number of videos beyond the one I posted, showing how JKD students can incorporate this as part of their training.



Be careful with the plastic attachment. I bought one about 5 years ago for my heavey bag. It lasted about a week. I was probably to rough on it.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 3, 2014)

None as far as I know, but will keep that in mind.


----------



## crazydiamond (Nov 6, 2014)

Tames D said:


> Be careful with the plastic attachment. I bought one about 5 years ago for my heavy bag. It lasted about a week. I was probably to rough on it.



was it the plastic arms that cracked/broke off - vs the backplate and straps?

this was the unit I bought. I am going easy on it -as a new practitioner  

WING CHUN ATTACHMATE on sale $109.95


----------



## Tames D (Nov 6, 2014)

crazydiamond said:


> was it the plastic arms that cracked/broke off - vs the backplate and straps?
> 
> this was the unit I bought. I am going easy on it -as a new practitioner
> 
> WING CHUN ATTACHMATE on sale $109.95



This is the same one I had. The arms broke. It's not a bad product, I was just overly aggresive.


----------



## Takai (Nov 6, 2014)

Tames D said:


> Be careful with the plastic attachment. I bought one about 5 years ago for my heavey bag. It lasted about a week. I was probably to rough on it.



Part of the reason I am still saving for a Actual Dummy. After spending all that time on Sifu's Teak MYJ I can't imagine a plastic one lasting for very long with me.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 6, 2014)

Takai said:


> Part of the reason I am still saving for a Actual Dummy. After spending all that time on Sifu's Teak MYJ I can't imagine a plastic one lasting for very long with me.



Absolutely. I bought it just for kicks and it wasn't expensive. I'd be interested in buying a "real" mook jong if it will serve a good purpose in my JKD training. I haven't brought it up with my Sifu yet.


----------



## crazydiamond (Nov 7, 2014)

Tames D said:


> Absolutely. I bought it just for kicks and it wasn't expensive. I'd be interested in buying a "real" mook jong if it will serve a good purpose in my JKD training. I haven't brought it up with my Sifu yet.



Well perhaps the plastic thing can last a little while just to start me off. I had an idea that I could replace the plastic tube arms with wooden table legs from a lumber place near me.

But then I also saw this "value" wooden dummy as well, but even this is pricey for something that is not a major part of JKD concepts.

Warrior Martial Arts - Compact Wall Dummy


----------



## Thunder Foot (Nov 7, 2014)

Having a live partner will always be better than a dummy, but for the numerous times that partners aren't available when we are, the jong is a great tool.
Aside from tightening structure and sharpening hand techniques, it's also great for practicing your distance closing, footwork, and angles of attack. A good jong will tell you if your techniques have stopping power and are penetrating as well. If you can't afford one, make one!


----------



## Tames D (Nov 7, 2014)

Thunder Foot said:


> Having a live partner will always be better than a dummy, but for the numerous times that partners aren't available when we are, the jong is a great tool.
> Aside from tightening structure and sharpening hand techniques, it's also great for practicing your distance closing, footwork, and angles of attack. A good jong will tell you if your techniques have stopping power and are penetrating as well. If you can't afford one, make one!



Absolutely.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## crazydiamond (Nov 14, 2014)

P.S. Looks like it was pulled due to copyright issues.  Not unexpected...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 14, 2014)

Take this for what it is worth since it is coming form a guy who only trained JKD briefly and dabbles in Wing Chun and has no mook training at all but...I have to say I like Paul Vunak's better than Sifu Harinder Singh's Mook work. Sifu Harinder Singh is just way to dramtic and flashy for me and seems to go against what JKD is about.


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 14, 2014)

I believe that Ron Balicki has a set of DVD's out on JKD (Dan Inosanto's son in law) and he goes through a Mook Jong set for JKD that was taught at one time.

So, I would think that it is just going to depend on your school, instructor or lineage as to whether or not you will learn the Mook Jong as part of your JKD training.


----------



## angelariz (Dec 10, 2014)

I have been using a PVC and wooden dummy for a long time.
I could not afford a traditional dummy so I made several dummies and modified my training depending the dummy. The PVC dummy is more of a boxing dummy and the wooden one is more for the wing chun sets/jun fan sets.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Dec 15, 2014)

It's one of the best tools to enhance the principle of centerline.


----------

